# Maven: Reporting zu einer bestimmten Revision



## -Kidow- (4. Nov 2010)

Hallo ihr,

ich hab eine Frage zu Maven. Unzwar ich habe zur Zeit ein Projekt, welches mit SVN ausgecheckt wurde und welches in verschiedenen Revisionen vorliegt. Ich möchte nun das Reporting, wie zum Beispiel die Surefire-Reports oder den Cobertura-Report, zu mehreren Versionen des Projektes ausführen. Bspw. mein Projekt liegt aktuell in der Version 200 vor, ich möchte aber den Cobertura-Report von der Version 10 erstellen.

Ich hatte es mit dem Scm Plugin versucht  

```
mvn -DscmVerionType=revision -DscmVersion=10 site
```

Aber irgendwie bringt es mir nicht den gewünschten Erfolg, denn der Cobertura Report und die Surefire-Reports sind bei Version 200 die gleichen wie bei Version 10, obwohl sich die Testdaten und auch das Projekt an sich geändert haben. Habt ihr vielleicht eine Idee? Bin langsam ein bisschen ratlos.

Vielen Dank euch schon einmal


----------



## maki (4. Nov 2010)

> Ich hatte es mit dem Scm Plugin versucht


Sicher?
Wo rufst du denn das SCM Plugin auf? 

Reicht es denn nicht die Rev. 10 auszuchecken und damit die site zu generieren?


----------



## kama (4. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

hast Du denn das Projekt auch entsprechend ausgecheckt ? 

Sprich:

```
svn checkout -r 10 URL/project/trunk xyz
```

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## -Kidow- (4. Nov 2010)

Hey ihr,

dolles danke schonmal für die schnellen Antworten. Ich hab mir eine .bat dafür geschrieben, die sieht momentan so aus

```
svn co https://svn.codehaus.org/sonar/trunk/subprojects/sonar-update-center
for %%i in (10 200) do (
call mvn clean 
call mvn -DscmVerionType=revision -DscmVersion=%1 site
)
```

also in der for schleife führe ich praktisch mvn site für revision 10 und 200 aus. Checke ich das echt schon falsch aus? Ich dachte ich check erst mal alles aus und kann dann mir die Revision aussuchen für die ich mvn site ausführen möchte.

Vielen schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## -Kidow- (4. Nov 2010)

Meine .bat sieht natürlich so aus. Sorry!

```
svn co https://svn.codehaus.org/sonar/trunk/subprojects/sonar-update-center
for %%i in (10 200) do (
svn update trunk--revision %%i
call mvn clean 
call mvn -DscmVerionType=revision -DscmVersion=%%i site
)
```

und entschuldigt den doppelpost, der Änderungsbutton ging bei mir gerad nicht


----------



## maki (5. Nov 2010)

> Checke ich das echt schon falsch aus?


Ja, absolut.



> Ich dachte ich check erst mal alles aus und kann dann mir die Revision aussuchen für die ich mvn site ausführen möchte.


Nein.

Das SCM plugin verwendest du immer noch nicht, ist aber auch gar nicht notwendig 

Wenn du die Rev. 10 bauen willst, dann checke die Rev. 10 aus und baue sie, so einfach ist das.


----------



## -Kidow- (5. Nov 2010)

Oh manno danke! Da stand aber was ganz großes auf dem Schlauch!

Ich hab nur noch eine Frage was meinst du denn mit  



> Das SCM plugin verwendest du immer noch nicht, ist aber auch gar nicht notwendig



ich dachte ich verwende das Plugin in dem ich mit scmVersion udn scmType arbeite? Wenn ich das Scm Plugin benutzen wollte, wie würde ichs machen? Oder meinst du das ich das checkout über das SCM plugin erledigen sollte? 

Vielen Dank nochmal


----------



## maki (5. Nov 2010)

> ich dachte ich verwende das Plugin in dem ich mit scmVersion udn scmType arbeite?


Du setzt nur die Parameter für das Plugin, führst das Plugin selber aber nie aus.



> Wenn ich das Scm Plugin benutzen wollte, wie würde ichs machen?


Du musst es eben aufrufen.
Wie steht hier: Maven SCM Plugin - Bootstrapping a Project Using a POM
Du müsstest die POM erreichen können, zB. über einen Repo Manger 



> Oder meinst du das ich das checkout über das SCM plugin erledigen sollte?


Das wäre möglich, aber nicht nötig, wäre zumindest besser als diese schräge Batch file.
Ein manueller Checkout ist auch besser als dein batch file, aber so...

Wie gesagt, es reicht wenn du Rev. 10 auscheckst und baust.

Nebenbei, ein Batch File zu verwenden in einem Maven2 Build zeigt, dass du dich mit Maven2 nicht wirklich auskennst, solltest dich imho  mehr reinlesen/reinarbeiten, sonst bist du schnell frustriert. Nicht böse gemeint.


----------

